# Gothic 3 Community patch 1.73!



## MatTheCat (Sep 30, 2009)

Gothic 3 Community patch 1.73 has just been released!

http://forum.worldofplayers.de/forum/showthread.php?t=683897

or 

http://www.worldofgothic.de/download_398.htm

I was a big fan of Gothics 1 + 2, but Gothic 3 was a bit of a bug ridden let down. However, this patch from what I have seen so far looks very promising. One of the biggest off-putting factors about Gothic 3 was the fact that the fighting system was totally broke. Such an important feature of any hack n slash RPG being broke is off course a total game breaker, but from what I have seen so far the fighting has been totally fixed with this new patch which provides an 'Alternative AI' and 'Alternative Balancing' option. Now, the fighting in G3 takes strategy and skill, requires the need to block strikes, and yes, gives great pleasure when you time a special sword attack at just right time and can punish you brutally when u mess it up!

Another big improvement that I noticed right away was how much more beautiful the game looked and how much better it was running. People who are familiar with Gothic 3 will know that the game starts off with a great big barney involving around 30+ ORcs and humans all hacking the crap out of each other. As if the games graphical requirements were not demanding enough, starting such a game in this way was never going to be a fantastic introduction to the game for anyone. However with this patch, providing the gamer sensibly accepts a bit of lag for the first minute or so whilst the game is still loading things up, after that, or when u reload ur save game right at the start, I have got to say its more less 60 FPS all the way (on my rig), give or take the odd 5-6 fps drop here and there.....and that is right in the middle of a town, with 30+ NPCs all swinging like mad.

I am indeed very excited about this patch as it looks as though it may have polished up the rough diamond that was the original (unfinished) Gothic 3 and turned it into a real gem. Although it is a 3 year old game the graphics are utterly stunning, both from a technical and an artistic standpoint. It is funny that I have just discovered this now with Risen just 3 days around the corner, as I now realise that I can finally play thru this game I paid £30 for on its release date back in October 2006.....which means that PB dont get my money for Risen for quite some time!


----------



## ComradeSader (Sep 30, 2009)

What I'm more interested in was the expansion for #3, it showed huge potential but was buggy as all fuck. I wouldn't mind playing Gothic3 again, but I really just cbf. 

I did want Risen, but apparently it's been banned in Aus (yes, ANOTHER game banned in our shitty country), so I can't get it legally anymore. I was planning on getting it via Steam, but no can do anymore, sigh.

Apparently all because when you smoked a joint ingame for the first time, you get XP; big fucking deal, it's trying something new OF COURSE you get experience points cause you're experiencing something new! 

Anyway, nice find.


----------



## theorw (Sep 30, 2009)

U revived my passion for gothic 3 man!
I had finished a couple of years ago with my 1900xt!!!
Anyway,bu getting this patch,do i also have to download the previous patches too???
Cos that would be a PITA...
If yes,where can i find them in like a PATCH PACK or something instead of searching here and there...?
Thanks a lot!


----------



## MatTheCat (Sep 30, 2009)

Crusader said:


> What I'm more interested in was the expansion for #3, it showed huge potential but was buggy as all fuck.



The Forsaken Gods patch was absolutely reviled, it wasn't produced by PB (the original makers of the game), and indeed it was a bug ridden mess.



theorw said:


> U revived my passion for gothic 3 man!
> I had finished a couple of years ago with my 1900xt!!!
> Anyway,bu getting this patch,do i also have to download the previous patches too???
> Cos that would be a PITA...
> ...



Nope, its just one big patch u download. Little under 1GB in size.


----------



## theorw (Sep 30, 2009)

MatTheCat said:


> The Forsaken Gods patch was absolutely reviled, it wasn't produced by PB (the original makers of the game), and indeed it was a bug ridden mess.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, its just one big patch u download. Little under 1GB in size.



Ok i got it here and now waiting for the main game to download.So i run this patch and i ll be fine!Got it!
Do i need a crakc for the patch?


----------



## MatTheCat (Sep 30, 2009)

theorw said:


> Ok i got it here and now waiting for the main game to download.So i run this patch and i ll be fine!Got it!
> Do i need a crakc for the patch?



Ooh. depends on where u are downloading it from I suppose. I have the dvd version, but have heard of a few folks complaining on the forums that they cannot patch their STEAM downloaded copies of the game. So if you are unfortunate enough to be downloading anything like a STEAM version of the game u may be screwed....still, their are always alternatives if that happens to be the case.

EDIT: When you apply the patch, you will not need any noCD crack (or to have DVD in player if that was the case).


----------



## theorw (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks pal!No i dont download from steam!
I got it fro the *BAY
I AM INSTALLING NOW!


----------



## MatTheCat (Sep 30, 2009)

Cool.

Before you start, there is a little ini file tweak u may want to do if you have enough ram.

I have 4GB ram so I double all the resource cache values in the G3.ini file in order to allocate a bit more of all that RAM. If you do this, it is important to note to keep the amounts you input as multiples of the original value 

i.e. 64000000 becomes 128000000 and so on.

It was with with this tweak that I got G3 actually running maxed out its tits with a solid 60FPS right in the middle of a big riot in the middle of a town.

Oh yeah, and be sure to select that Alternative AI and Alternative balancing settings. I also put difficulty on HARD, and found enemies blocking my attacks and me being forced to use blocks on thiers....peculiarly addictive stuff! Something I never really felt about Gothic 3 in the past!


----------



## ComradeSader (Oct 1, 2009)

MatTheCat said:


> Before you start, there is a little ini file tweak u may want to do if you have enough ram.
> 
> I have 4GB ram so I double all the resource cache values in the G3.ini file in order to allocate a bit more of all that RAM. If you do this, it is important to note to keep the amounts you input as multiples of the original value
> 
> ...



You might want to go into more detail with this; such as the exact lines to change and what to change to etc, then add the results to the OP.

I'm really considering installing this, but I've got other work I really should be doing... lol.


----------



## MatTheCat (Oct 1, 2009)

Crusader said:


> You might want to go into more detail with this; such as the exact lines to change and what to change to etc, then add the results to the OP.
> 
> I'm really considering installing this, but I've got other work I really should be doing... lol.



OK...

Erstens:

D:\Program Files (x86)\Gothic III\Ini\ge3.ini

dann:
ResourceCache.u32ImageMaxMemUsage_TextureQualityHigh=640000000

ResourceCache.u32ImageMaxMemUsage_High=240000000
ResourceCache.u32MeshMaxMemUsage_High=160000000
ResourceCache.u32SoundMaxMemUsage_High=40000000
ResourceCache.u32MaterialMaxMemUsage_High=44000
ResourceCache.u32CollisionMeshMaxMemUsage_High=36000000
ResourceCache.u32AnimationMaxMemUsage_High=64000000

All numerical values above have been *DOUBLED* from thier original values after the 1.73 patch has been installed. I am not an expert at things like this but based on the fact I have got 4GB RAM, I gave this a try and and this maintained my FPS at more or less 60 FPS (allowing for a minute or so of lag after first loading the game up), regardless of how much action was going on, give or take a 5-10 framespersecond drop here and there. 

The last time I played Gothic 3, with the exact same rig as I have got now, I was having to put up with as low as 25-30 FPS in this town centre riot introduction to the game. I don't know how the hell they done it but this patch has worked wonders in that respect AND the graphics are actually a bit nicer than they were before AND they have totally fixed the faulty fighting system AND no doubt countless other bugs in the game also.


----------



## theorw (Oct 1, 2009)

I was trying to figure our what i should mod for greater distance and stuff...Ini file is different that the old gothic 3 but now u opened my eyes!
Thanks pal!!!!


----------



## theorw (Oct 2, 2009)

Well i didi what o described and the only thing i got was much much more loading during game...
I didnt nitice any graphical enhancement...
But i remember doing this on the older gothic 3 versions...Will try out tomorrow


----------



## Nailezs (Oct 2, 2009)

while i also loved gothic 1 and 2, 3 was a big let down for me. the quest log didnt give near enough detail, so that if u stopped playing for awhile to take a break, you would come back having no idea what the hell you were doing. also, some quests were just too vague to figure out, or you would goto the place indicated and nothing would be there. also, i never found anything to advance the main quest(finding xarbons tower or whatever his name was) tower. i eventually found it using cheats and just climbing mountains and crap, but i mean wtf?! 
yes, the combat system was screwy, and the game was buggy, but the crappy quests log and the horrible main quest was what really turned me off from this game. has any of that improved with this patch?


----------



## MatTheCat (Oct 2, 2009)

theorw said:


> Well i didi what o described and the only thing i got was much much more loading during game...
> I didnt nitice any graphical enhancement...
> But i remember doing this on the older gothic 3 versions...Will try out tomorrow



The graphical enhancement isn't a MASSIVE improvement over the already very high standards, but there are clear improvements. I believe this is due to the modders implementing more advanced 'shaders'.

ini tweaks work very specific to each individual machine. I have 4GB RAM. If u only have two GB RAM, then I wouldnt touch these settings.

I can only give an honest account of what I witness in my own machine and that is a super slick Gothic 3 that for the most part maintains a solid 60FPS, albeit with the odd little dip here and there and yes, sometimes I still get stutters when the game is loading up a new part of the map.....

But hey, compared to how this game has ran before this patch offers a massive improvement, not too mention has totally fixed the combat and thousands of other nasty little bugs that made the game unplayable to me back in its day.


----------



## theorw (Oct 4, 2009)

Well i have 4gigs of ram and i see the game gets 1,6 for itself!That would make it a ram hungry game!!!!
No problems with fps too just the hard disk gets used too often and i have lags frequently whilke this happens.The battle is the MAJOR FIX where in order to free cape dun i had to reach level 20 and get soem serious abolities while on th previous version u could kill a horde of orcs very easily...
Now its gotten very hard to do that.


----------



## MatTheCat (Oct 4, 2009)

theorw said:


> Well i have 4gigs of ram and i see the game gets 1,6 for itself!That would make it a ram hungry game!!!!
> No problems with fps too just the hard disk gets used too often and i have lags frequently whilke this happens.The battle is the MAJOR FIX where in order to free cape dun i had to reach level 20 and get soem serious abolities while on th previous version u could kill a horde of orcs very easily...
> Now its gotten very hard to do that.



Well yeah, the fact that the battle system now actually works makes you actually want to play it as oppossed to the 'murder a town full of Orcs and then get mauled by a lone wild boar' crapfest that the game was in its original form! Had the game been releasd in this state, then things would have been very different for PB and G3. However for me, the graphic performance is a very major issue also. Although I also get stutters when the game loads up a new area from HD, I can handle this so long as the frame rates are slipperly smooth the rest of the time, which for me they are, with 2FSAA and 16*AF to boot. Previoulsy, I rarely even got near a solid 60FPS in the G3 world with such enhancements turned off!


----------

